# IBS and BCP??



## 22037 (Jul 14, 2006)

After 6 months of battling with rapidly worsening abdominal cramping and D, I've recently been diagnosed with IBS. Due to various testing that required me to purge my system, I haven't been taking my BCP's (tricyline) since May. Just this week I began taking them again and every day this week I've woken up in the middle of the night with horrible nausea and every second day vomitting as well. (I should probably mention that I always take my pills just before bed at about 10pm because my doctor told me that way any side effects I might experience would go by pretty much un-noticed in my sleep.) I know both nausea and vomitting can be side effects of BCP's, but I've been taking these pills for 3 years now and never had a problem with nausea or vomitting before, even when I began exibiting IBS symptoms. However, at this point the only thing that I haven't been able to rule out as the cause of these symptoms are my BCP.Has anyone else found that having IBS has made their BCP's side effects worse? Is there a connection??


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've never had a problem with any symptoms with my BCP's other than about every 3 months my body seems to override them and I get a period (I'm trying to eliminate my period completely, I take Seasonale which you take for 3 months straight). Maybe the hormone levels aren't right now? Possibly asking about another type or brand might be a good solution. Could you be pregnant?


----------



## 22037 (Jul 14, 2006)

Nope, 100% definitely NOT pregnant!!


----------



## 17038 (Jul 18, 2006)

I read that BCPs can make IBS worse and that they create a hostile environment in your stomach, so I got off of them about four months ago. Does anyone know if this is true, or has anyone suffered more so when they are on BCPS? My gyno thinks I should get back on my BCPs but I'm scared to, does anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've had no adverse side effects with the BCP's after getting IBS. Maybe since you went off the pills for a while and started up again, the side effects are bad. If that's it, they should go away after a few weeks or so. Maybe the kind of pill you are taking is making it worse? I take Yasmin and have never had any problems.


----------



## 18107 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sara!I NEVER had any IBS symptoms until I started orth tri 5 months ago. i am going off the bcp to see if my symptoms get better. only week so far but seem better. my Dr says theer is no connection but i am not so sure...


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

I think the Birth Control makes it worse. I am trying to figure out what I have, but I know I got so ill with the BC's and the doctor tried to tell me they couldn't be causing the symptoms I described, but since I foudn this site I know they are the culprit. I have been in tremendous pain since starting BC for fibroids and endo (Levlen Brand). I stumbled across info that has led me to believe I have IBS too. I have beein home for 2 days since starting the pill doubled over and can't hardly move. I called advice nurse and she said, it can't be the pill--she's wrong-- I know it.


----------

